# Sorting My Library, Building a Reformed Library, Reformed Author Databse!



## Apologist4Him (Nov 6, 2005)

Now that I'm pretty well settled into Reformed Theology, I've been sorting my library, that is, seperating Reformed authors from non-Reformed authors, but I've found it can be quite a chore, even with the internet and the google search engine at my fingertips. I'm not ready to sell my non-Reformed books, and God knows one can learn a great deal from certain non-Reformed authors, so please do not misunderstand my seperating. One of the advantages of a messageboard like this is the sharing of information, so let me start by sharing a huge database of Christian authors that I found some time ago.

I have found the Relms of Fath http://faith.propadeutic.com/authors/authors.html Christian author database to be an extremely valuable resource in identifying authors, but it's far from being a complete database (for example, I don't see Dr. Van Til or Dr. Bahnsen in it), and that's why I thought a few of you veterans might be able to help a newbie out.

(R=Reformed) (N=non-Reformed) (?=Unknown)

Greg Bahnsen (R)
Ford Battles Lewis (?) (I suspect Reformed considering the content of his translation work)
Herman Bavinck (R)
Louis Berkhof (R)
Craig Bloomberg (?)
Kenneth Boa (?)
Robert Bowman (?) (I think he's Reformed, but I'm not sure)
Loraine Boettner (R)
James Montgomery Boice (R)
F. F. Bruce (?) (everybody seems to love F. F. Bruce)
John Calvin (R)
D. A. Carson (R)
Stephen Charnock (R)
Gordon H. Clark (R)
Philip W. Comfort (?)
Roy Clouser (R)
John Currid (R)
Jonathan Edwards (R)
John M. Frame (R)
John Gill (R) (i love his exposition, but is Gill a "hyper"?)
Douglous Groothus (?)
Wayne Grudem (R)
Gary Habermas (?) (an evidentialist so far as apologetics is concerned)
Carl F. H. Henry (R)
Charles Hodge (R)
David T. King (R)
Greg Koukl (R)
Abraham Kuyper (R)
Robert Letham (R)
Martin Luther (R)
John T. McNeill (?)
John McRay (?)
Bruce Metzger (R) (is he or has he become an errantist though?)
Bruce Milne (?)
Robert Morey (R)
Bruce Mounce (?)
Rich Mullins (?)
Iain H. Murray (R)
John Murray (R)
Ronald Nash (R)
David Noebel (?)
John Owen (R)
J. I. Packer (R)
Arthur W. Pink (R) (was he a hyper, but changed in his thinking later?)
Alvin Plantinga (R) (i've heard on another board that Plantinga may not be Reformed anymore?!?!? Maybe someone can clear that up?)
John Robbins (R) (but not enough...on second thought, maybe too much. lol )
Leland Ryken (?)
Francis Schaffer (R) (beware of the synthesis in his writings though)
James Sire (R)
R. C. Sproul (R)
C. H. Spurgeon (R)
David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn (R)
Robert Stein (?)
Cornelius Van Til (R)
William Webster (R)
R. A. Torrey (?)
Bruce Ware (R)
Isaac Watts (R)
Paul D. Wegner (?)
James R. White (R)
N. T. Wright (R) (though controversial?)
Ravi Zacharias (N?)

William Lane Craig (N)
Gordon D. Fee (N)
Hank Hanegraaff (N)
Norman Geisler (N)
C. S. Lewis (N)
Walter Martin (N)
Josh McDowell (N)
J. P. Moreland (N)
Thomas C. Oden (N)
Pat Robertson (N)
Harold Scanlin (N)
Robert Shank (N)

Now let's go through authors of books dealing with Science...

Jimm H. Davis and Harry L. Poe (authors of Designer Universe) (?)
William A. Dembski (?)
Phillip E. Johnson (R?)
Marvin L. Lubenow (R?)
Hugh Ross (?)
Jonathan Wells (?)
Jay Wile (?)

This list doesn't include books which are essentially collections of articles by multiple contributors.

This should be a good start...HELP!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2005)

Google always helps! 

The Realms of Faith site is pretty good, but not necessarily always accurate. Before I emailed him about it, the webmaster had the Methodist E.M. Bounds listed under Reformed authors! But that was the only real error I found. I think the webmaster's name there is Chris Pope, a student at Southern Baptist Theol. Sem. I also thought Van Til was conspicuous by his absence. But I don't think too many SBCers are into Van Til, although I do know of a few. I'm thinking that most who get into Van Til won't be in the SBC for long. Gordon Clark was a huge influence on Carl F.H. Henry. 

I haven't heard of several of these writers, but will help where I can. When you say Reformed, I think you mean someone holding to the 5 Points and so have answered accordingly. Some of us on this site would restrict the term Reformed to subscribing to a Reformed confession. Believing Reformed to include more than soteriology, I think Reformed Baptist is a contradiction in terms; I thought so as a Baptist and think so now as a Presbyterian. That J.M. Carroll is listed as "Reformed" on Realms of Faith is silly..his "Trail of Blood" presents Baptist successionism and an anabaptist view of church history. Half of the authors on there who he labels "Reformed" are dispensationalists. Ok, getting down of the soapbox for now... 

I think Bloomberg is a Dispensational, maybe one of the progressive Dispensationalists, unless I have him confused with someone else. Don't know about Boa. Bruce was evangelical, and Wikipedia reveals that he was a member of the Brethren (thus, not Reformed). I would doubt that Comfort is a Calvinist, and I think is an advocate of gender-neutral Bible translation (but so are Calvinists D.A. Carson and Roger Nicole, given their public endorsements of the TNIV). I think Groothius is a Dispensational who is at Denver Seminary. I would rather doubt Mullins is Reformed, as a major influence on him seems to have been the former RC priest Brendan Manning. I think Habermas is probably a rather typical SBCer when it comes to soteriology and I believe he is now at Falwell's Liberty U. Metzger is in the PCUSA, an errantist and perhaps broadly evangelical at best. I would think that serious Calvinists are very few and far between in the PCUSA today, although there are a good number of broad evangelicals who have accomodated themselves to female officers. Realms of Faith says Torrey was a Congregationalist who embraced covenant theology. He was a leading fundamentalist. Wasn't pentecostal, but some of his work on the Holy Spirit has influenced pentecostalism. 

I think you'd better revise having Wright in the Reformed camp. (He's also conspicuous by his absence on "Realms of Faith" It's a label I think he rejects. I haven't read him, but I've read on this site and others that he takes shots at Reformed theology in his work, which in some places (justification, for starters) is not in agreement with the Reformed confessions. 

Ravi Zacharias is actually an evangelist with the Christian and Missionary Alliance, so he'd be a no. 

I don't think Pink could ever really have been called a hyper-Calvinist, given the entirety of his work. I don't know about Gill. Phil Johnson terms Gill's beliefs as "ultra high Calvinism".


----------



## Bryan (Nov 8, 2005)

> Martin Luther (R)



Not that I don't like Luther but thats making reformed really broad isn't it?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2005)

He seems to be using Reformed to mean monergism.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Nov 18, 2005)

A week or so ago, I spent an hour or so on a response, and was pleased with what I had typed. I hit the post reply button, but forgot to log in. As a result, I lost that post, and went back to bed an unhappy camper. Now that I've had time to cool off, let me try again, though I'll probably be more brief.



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_ The Realms of Faith site is pretty good, but not necessarily always accurate. Before I emailed him about it, the webmaster had the Methodist E.M. Bounds listed under Reformed authors! But that was the only real error I found.



Few sites are always accurate. I don't know much of anything about E. M Bounds, but wasn't George Whitefield, a co-founder of Methodism, and a Calvinist? Yes, I know John Wesley wasn't a Calvinist, but from what I've learned about early Methodism, some of them were Reformed. I would say that number has since declined.



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I think the webmaster's name there is Chris Pope, a student at Southern Baptist Theol. Sem.







> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I also thought Van Til was conspicuous by his absence. But I don't think too many SBCers are into Van Til, although I do know of a few. I'm thinking that most who get into Van Til won't be in the SBC for long.



I would say the main reason alot of Christians, even apologists, are not into Dr. Van Til, is because he wrote and taught on an advanced level, at least by today's standards. I doubt I would have been turned on to apologetics, had I started with Dr. Van Til. Don't get me wrong, I love Dr. Van Til, but quite often, he's difficult to understand, at least for beginners and intermediate level people. I do not know why you think Dr. Van Til would necessarily convince a Reformed Baptist to switch over to Presbyterianism. I know Dr. Van Til was a Presbyterian, but he specialized in methodology, especially in epistemology and apologetics. I think I have a pretty good understanding of Van Tillian apologetics, and I see how Reformed theology ties into Van Tillian apologetics, but I've failed to see a necessary Presbyterian tie in Van Tillian apologetics. Now, a Reformed Baptist might have to ask theirself how such a brilliant man as Dr. Van Til could be wrong on several points of theology, but I do not think even the most devoted Van Tillians (myself included) would claim Dr. Van Til produced infallible lectures and writings. 



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_Gordon Clark was a huge influence on Carl F.H. Henry.



and Ronald Nash...oh wait...he's a Baptist. Doh!



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I haven't heard of several of these writers, but will help where I can. When you say Reformed, I think you mean someone holding to the 5 Points and so have answered accordingly. Some of us on this site would restrict the term Reformed to subscribing to a Reformed confession.



Yep, the "least" Reformed of the Reformed can agree on the doctrines of grace, the 5 points of Calvinism, which are based on... The Canons of Dordt.



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_Believing Reformed to include more than soteriology, I think Reformed Baptist is a contradiction in terms; I thought so as a Baptist and think so now as a Presbyterian.



When I first converted to Calvinism, I couldn't give a definition of Covenant Theology, so it's safe to say that Covenant Theology didn't convince me to convert to Calvinism. The heart of Reformed Theology is the sovereign grace of God, the doctrines of grace, and the 5 Solas of the Reformation. I embrace the sovereign grace of God, the doctrines of grace, and the 5 Solas of the Reformation. Although I am still learning, and undecided on eschatology, I am willing to embrace Covenant Theology. To be honest, I havn't completely settled the Reformed Baptist/Presbyterian issue in my mind, though I may be leaning more in favor of Presbyterianism. 

I think certain Presbyterians should be careful not to look down on men like C. H. Spurgeon, John Piper, James White, and Bruce Ware. 



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_That J.M. Carroll is listed as "Reformed" on Realms of Faith is silly..his "Trail of Blood" presents Baptist successionism and an anabaptist view of church history. Half of the authors on there who he labels "Reformed" are dispensationalists. Ok, getting down of the soapbox for now...



 Assuming it's possible, let's get off our "high" Calvinism horse, and appreciate the agreement we have with Reformed Baptists, what do you say? I'm on your side, but your Reformed umbrella appears to be kinda small. 



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I think Bloomberg is a Dispensational, maybe one of the progressive Dispensationalists, unless I have him confused with someone else.



That's informative, but not the main information I'm seeking. When I use the term "Reformed", I use it in the broadest sense. Does bloomberg affirm the 5 points of Calvinism? Is he a sovereign gracer? Does he embrace the 5 Solas? These are more fundamental to what it means to be Reformed. I know Molinists and Arminians who are not Reformed, but are Partial-Preterists. 



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_Don't know about Boa. Bruce was evangelical, and Wikipedia reveals that he was a member of the Brethren (thus, not Reformed). I would doubt that Comfort is a Calvinist, and I think is an advocate of gender-neutral Bible translation (but so are Calvinists D.A. Carson and Roger Nicole, given their public endorsements of the TNIV).



I'm not in favor of gender-neutral Bible translation, but I'm glad D. A. Carson is on our side.  I've never heard of Roger Nicole...



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I think Groothius is a Dispensational who is at Denver Seminary.



Where does he stand on soteriology?



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I would rather doubt Mullins is Reformed, as a major influence on him seems to have been the former RC priest Brendan Manning.



I don't think Mullins was Reformed...but I'm not sure where he stood theologically. According to: http://www.audiori.com/richmullins/timeline1.html he worked as a youth minister in a local Methodist church. But then later served as interim Music Minister in Kentwood, MI at Kentwood Christian Church. Like the rest of us, Rich was a work in progress. He may have had some Catholic leanings...



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I think Habermas is probably a rather typical SBCer when it comes to soteriology and I believe he is now at Falwell's Liberty U.



Hmm...so Founder friendly SBCer's are the exception, rather than the rule?



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_Metzger is in the PCUSA, an errantist and perhaps broadly evangelical at best. I would think that serious Calvinists are very few and far between in the PCUSA today, although there are a good number of broad evangelicals who have accomodated themselves to female officers.



Then I'm selling my two Metzger books. As far as I'm concerned, the PCUSA shows signs of apostacy in their official positions on the Bible (errancy) and homosexuality.



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_Realms of Faith says Torrey was a Congregationalist who embraced covenant theology. He was a leading fundamentalist. Wasn't pentecostal, but some of his work on the Holy Spirit has influenced pentecostalism.



Interesting, Torrey embraced covenant theology. Yeah, he was the general editor of "The Fundamentals" set of books, which might be considered the fundamentalist manifesto, I'm not certain.



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I think you'd better revise having Wright in the Reformed camp. (He's also conspicuous by his absence on "Realms of Faith" It's a label I think he rejects. I haven't read him, but I've read on this site and others that he takes shots at Reformed theology in his work, which in some places (justification, for starters) is not in agreement with the Reformed confessions.



Hmm..now that you mention it, I found a helpful page at monergism: http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/new_perspective.html

Listen to James White tackle N. T. Wright here: http://www.dayspringsermons.org/sept03.htm 



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_Ravi Zacharias is actually an evangelist with the Christian and Missionary Alliance, so he'd be a no.



I don't know anything about the "Christian and Missionary Alliance". I suspected Ravi isn't Reformed, when I noticed criticisms from Reformed people concerning a fairly recent speech he gave at a Mormon tabernacle. 



> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_I don't think Pink could ever really have been called a hyper-Calvinist, given the entirety of his work. I don't know about Gill. Phil Johnson terms Gill's beliefs as "ultra high Calvinism".



Hmm....from what I've read, I tend to agree with Phil Johnson on hyper-Calvinism.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> 
> 
> > Martin Luther (R)
> ...



I supppse you're right, Luther should have a letter all to himself (L).


----------



## Apologist4Him (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> He seems to be using Reformed to mean monergism.



I should have noted Luther with an (L) I suppose, even though he is known for his views on sovereign grace, monergistic regeneration, justification by faith alone, and Sola Scriptura, come to think of it, maybe all of the Solas. I certainly disagree with Luther on baptismal regeneration, and believe his other affirmations on Christ, grace, and justification, are in conflict with his view on baptismal regeneration.


----------

